# 1965 Quarter Panel Extension Seal/Gasket?



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Hello all,

Anyone know where I can get the rubber gasket/seal that goes between the quarter panel and the quarter panel extension? Year One has the tail light gasket, but not the seal for the quarter/extension.

Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

WideTrack said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Anyone know where I can get the rubber gasket/seal that goes between the quarter panel and the quarter panel extension? Year One has the tail light gasket, but not the seal for the quarter/extension.
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to GTOforum, forget Year1 and save about 30%. I purchase most of my parts from The Parts Place out of Chicago.

The part number you are looking for is WS5368G, click here, they ship the same day and are a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

You are The Man!!! Thanks!


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

WideTrack said:


> You are The Man!!! Thanks!


Good luck trying to fit them.


----------

